# Really Ill



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Dexter, my oldest male (only 8 months) is really ill. He is not cleaning himself, he does not seem to be drinking, and today when I held him his genitalia were hanging out and seemed to be dry. There was blood at the tip. He has been eating very little. I haven't noticed before because he's been blending it in with his bedding. I use wood shavings, but the bag doesnt tell me what type. Should I switch bedding types? Should I put him down. He is only 25 grams, vs. his sons which are each 43-36 grams.


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

He needs a vet, hun. It sounds like he is suffering from a prolapsed penis, which is really, really painful, and at this point...it sounds infected. I would also put him on paper-based bedding, it's sanitary and won't stick to it and cause this problem to get worse...wood can far too easily get bits stuck up there and either cause this, or make it worse. He needs some antibiotics for infection, and needs help putting his little peter back in.

As far as him not drinking water or eating and moving much...he just sounds really sick...I would get him to a vet ASAP.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I am taking him to a vet as soon as I can. I am planning to take him today if I can. The moment I saw this I mover him to a paper-based bedding. I have made it easier for him to eat and drink. Poor Dexter


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would recommend washing him aswell if he isn't doing it himself


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't want to hurt him further. Unfortunately, the cbheapest small animal vet check-up is $60 and to put him down is $50. Is there a humane way to put him down. My dad won't let me spend more than $20 on his vetrinary bill.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Have a look through the culling section... if you can't access it, PM one of the admins and they will let you in.

W xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor fella, feeling for you.x


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I PMed and admin. Does anyone have a suggestion besides culling. I don't want to put down my Dexxy boy! Please, if you have any suggestions on getting him to eat, drink, or end the pain, tell me.


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry sweetie...if you can't spend the money on the vet and meds it will take for pain and infection, the right thing to do is put him down.


----------

